# Urgent Please Help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  CPT 90636-Medicare denied



## NishaJ (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi Frnds....
     Medicare denied cpt 90636 as not covered , patient has  received Twinrix vaccine.  I have a doubt, whether we can bill Hep -A & Hep B separately..
In many links, I could seen Medicare will not reimburse for Hep A.. 
Please anyone advice how to file this claim. Is there any other way to be paid for this vaccines.Can we file this claims under Medicare Part D..

Thanks in advance


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 16, 2017)

If the combo vaccine was given you cannot split. If you didn't have an ABN, its a write off.


----------



## thomas7331 (Mar 16, 2017)

If it was denied as a statutorily excluded service, you wouldn't have to write it off - the EOB will tell you if you can bill the patient or not.  But vaccines are sometimes covered under Medicare patients' prescription drug benefit (Part D).  I'm not sure the mechanics of billing for that, but the patient may be able to submit it for reimbursement if you can't find a way to bill it directly for them.


----------

